# Manxman



## bill thompson (Aug 16, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyWPMBZk_NE


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Some excellent film of her in service here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7enaeu68esA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZpGMFoCB0Q


----------

